# Season pass options: New vs Reruns



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd like to be able to have separate options for being able to say record "new" episodes at one quality and "keep until" while "rerun" episodes at maybe a lower quality and shorter "keep until"... or visa versa.

I personally like to have all "new" episodes as "keep until I delete" (so I can easily find them) and only keep like 5 of them (I'll watch and delete them before the number fills up). When a "marathon" comes on, I would like to say "keep 25 episodes" but *NOT have them marked as "keep until I delete".... 

I already forgot twice about a marathon coming on... in one circumstance it just stopped recording once it hit 5 episodes... the other time, it deleted the first 7 episodes, as it only kept 5 of the 12 back-to-back episodes.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

That would be nice.
As it is you can sort-of pull this off using wishlists, but it's not a clean or reliable as simply allowing multiple season passes for the same show on the same channel (which would let you do what the OP is requesting)


----------



## dougcan (Jan 21, 2009)

Also it would be great if the settings would allow one to set the keep until at a default setting instead of having to modify the options at each.


----------

